# How to know the year of production for a particular Oris?



## kohym

Is there any way to tell from the caliber? from the serial number? from the rotor color??

thanks in advance folks


----------



## Chris Hohne

You can kind of get close:

If it has a red rotor, it was made from 2002 on. If the rotor is gold, it is mid-late 1990's. Silver rotor will be between. If it has the Selitta movement, it was made from 2009 on.

You can kind of estimate the age by serial number. The first 2 numbers will tell you a relative age. I have some Oris purchased in late 1990's - early 2000's and the first 2 numbers are 19. The latest Oris I have purchased have the first 2 numbers up around 24. Some of the newest (small second diver for example) have the first 2 numbers around 28-29. So you can get a relative date range. But I don't know if you can get an exact date unless you sent the number to Oris and asked them to get the production date.

Chris


----------



## kohym

Thanks Chris, i better take a closer look at those nums!:thanks


----------



## stasber

Just stumbled on this thread in my Oris browsings... I believe the first 2 digits denote the year of manufacture, using the first and last digits. 19 = 1999, 23 = 2003, 31 = 2011. I have a silver rotor BC pointer date purchased new in 2002 from an AD, the serial number begins 22-xxxxx.


----------



## little_w

Just stumbled here myself. That would almost make sense. How about 1989 then, that would have to be 19xxxxx also? It could possibly say 09xxxx but than what about '79, '69 etc? Just asking as I am currently looking around for a nice vintage Oris. Any info or thoughts since 2013 on this topic please?


----------



## Cyber-Pete

_II fell in love with a Oris on eBay almost perfect she was but I dillied & dallied & ask'ed the seller if it had Sapphire Glass the next day he then later replied sorry the Watch has sold on Watchnation or something Gutted time to buy it is when you see it ay,_


----------

